# مداخلات لشرح برنامج elite fire software الخاص بتصميم نظام المرشات في fire fighting



## magdygamal_8 (13 مايو 2009)

لقد قام المهندس تامر القباعي بعمل مثال لتصميم المرشات المائية وقد وضعه على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636.html
وقدقام بعمل جميع الحسابات يدويا وقد لاحظت أن كثير من المهندسين كان يطلب حل المثال عن طريق software وخاصة برنامج Elite fire 

والحمد لله والمنه أن حاولت فهم البرنامج وقد قمت بعمل نفس المشروع على البرنامج وقد كانت النتائج تقريبا متقاربه والحمد لله 
ولذلك أردت أن نتشارك جميعا وكل من يستعمل البرنامج في أعماله أن يضع ملاحظاته وكذلك يتفاعل كل المهندسين ويكون مرجعا لكل المهندسين المهتمين في هذا المجال

نبدأ بسم الله

أولا انصح كل واحد ان يراجع أولا الرابط الخاص بالموسوعه العلمية لعلم الحريق الخاص بالمهندس تامر
ثانيا دراسة NFPA13 ومحاوله فهمها جيدا

وسوف أرفق بعض الجداول التي قد تحتاجها لحل المثال في المرفقات
وسوف أضع جميع النوافذ التي تحتاج لفتحها وهي في المرفقات وسوف تجد ترتيب النوافذ كالأتي 
00-1-11-111-1111 -2-22-222-2222-3-33-4-44-444 
أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت شيئا ينفع الجميع وانني في انتظار مداخلاتكم وخاصة من لدية معرفة بالبرنامج
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## younis engineer (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي . ولكن كيف يمكنني الحصول على برنامج ال elite fire


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 مايو 2009)

والله كلام في الصميم
جاري التحميل للاطلاع 
والنقاش بعد الاطلاع على المجهود الطيب


----------



## asd_84 (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وجاري التحميل 
ومن ثم النقاش باذن الله


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (14 مايو 2009)

هادا الكلام بصراحة.............كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
و أنا بشكر المهندس تامر والله لما له من مجهود كبير و الله يجزيك الخير كمان أخ مجدي جمال

جاري الاطلاع و سنوافيكم بالتعليقات

م.أمين مطر


----------



## أحمد محمد راعي (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس ممكن تشرح خطوه خطوه عملت ايه ومنين جبت القيم دي في بعض الخانات


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (19 مايو 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بس ممكن تشرح خطوه خطوه عملت ايه ومنين جبت القيم دي في بعض الخانات


 

أغلبها من المخطط ومن الجداول المرفقة ولو عندك البرنامج سوف يكون سهل جدا معرفتها


----------



## rasmi (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## afou2d (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ مجدي جمال 
هل تعرف اين اجد برنامج Elite fire؟


----------



## magdygamal_8 (20 مايو 2009)

إن شاء الله سوف تجد البرنامج في المشاركه الخاصة بالمهندس أبو البراء في الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636-3.html
وسوف تجد البرنامج على الرابط
http://ifile.it/dl
وكذلك سوف تجد الكراك
وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## hasona8040 (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (21 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> إن شاء الله سوف تجد البرنامج في المشاركه الخاصة بالمهندس أبو البراء في الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636-3.html
> وسوف تجد البرنامج على الرابط
> http://ifile.it/dl
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي جمال وانا حقا عاجز عن شكرك بما تستحقه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (22 مايو 2009)

وبارك بك و بعلمك


----------



## AtoZ (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس بشناق (27 مايو 2009)

Elite file not work i don't know why? Please help


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 مايو 2009)

فراس بشناق قال:


> Elite file not work i don't know why? Please help


 

رابط البرنامج سوف تجده على الموقع الخاص بالبرنامج وهو 
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/ducsetup.exe
الكراك الاول لبرنامج الدكت والثاني لبرنامج الرسم الملحق به سوف تجده بالمرفقات


----------



## نتانجن (30 مايو 2009)

شغل بتاع ناس بتفهم وحاجه جميله والله بس فيه حاجه ان برنامج اليت مش موجود الا بفلوس كتير اوي


----------



## magdygamal_8 (31 مايو 2009)

نتانجن قال:


> شغل بتاع ناس بتفهم وحاجه جميله والله بس فيه حاجه ان برنامج اليت مش موجود الا بفلوس كتير اوي


 مين قال أنك حتدفع فلوس حتدفع دعوة خالصة من قلبك للشباب في المنتدى
ياأخي تحمل البرنامج من الموقع demo وبعدين تركب عليه الكراك الموجود في المشاركة السابقة وبعد ذلك مبروك عليك


----------



## المتكامل (31 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (1 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير يا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير يا اخي . وشكرا*​


----------



## Gamal Fekry (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Gamal Fekry (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zanitty (17 يوليو 2009)

و الله حاجه جميله جميله جميله 
شغل مهندسين بجد


----------



## magdygamal_8 (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وطبعا هذا لايساوي شيئا مع مجهوداتك العظيمة في المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (17 يوليو 2009)

لا و الله الموضوع فعلا جميل و انت شغلك كله بجد جميل و رائع


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## light man (18 يوليو 2009)

*مشكورررررررررر*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم مشاركة رائعة فعلا و نتمنى الاستزادة في هذا الشرح


----------



## masafi5 (18 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة الة الف شكر بس المشكلة مش فاهمين جدول المواسير عايزين نعرف كل خانة بتاعه اية يا ريت اي رسومات توضح مدخلات جدول المواسير لكي نتمكن من التكملة مع اننا فهمنا الطريقة العادية بالمثال \
ضروري جدا الف شكر


----------



## magdy_eng (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي . وشكرا


----------



## شـــادي (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد فؤاد مدبولى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي*​


----------



## safrouteng (10 سبتمبر 2009)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي . ولكن كيف يمكنني الحصول على برنامج ال elite fire


 الاخ اللى عاوز البرنامج ممكن تدينى الميل بتاعك ونا ابعتهولك او تبعتلى رسالة خاصة فيها الميل لو الموقع بيمنع انك تدينى الميل


----------



## atef hemida (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد شرح البرنامج فأنا فى حاجة ألية وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## AHMEDKHALED (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شرح جيد لكن يحتاج الى رسم توضيحي لتوزيع المرشات مع تقديرنا للجهود


----------



## sred (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atef hemida (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على شرح برنامج elite softwaer


----------



## atef hemida (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على شرح برنامج elite soft ware


----------



## على عنبه (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل وبانتظار اى اسئله او استفسارات


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohab soltan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

اشكرك يا استاذى العزيز لان من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا وانت استاذلى ارجو من سيادتكم توفير لشرح مدخلاتك فى برنامج ايلييت ومواصفات هذا المشروع بالتفصيل والرسومات اما pdf او اوتوكاد 2007 على الاكثر واين اجد باضبط هذا المثال المصنوع بايديك الكريمه وبدون هذا البرنامج ايلييت

ولسيادتك اذكى الاحترام
مهندس مهاب سلطان


----------



## engosamaehab (24 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks a lot but i am new for this and that is not enough please send us a calculation sheet then please do it on the program and add comment on what you did 
thanks for ur time u done this at first i am very grateful


----------



## issam.alhiti (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

عصام الهيتي


----------



## mohab soltan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اطلب مساعده عاجله*

سيدى المحترم 
اذا كان هناك برج 15 دور واريد ان اعمل له حسابات الحريق وخصوصا للمرشات التلقاثيه هل يتم عمل الحسابات لكل مكان داخل كل دور وعلى كل دور من ال 15 دور وايضا يوجد نظام خراطيم جانب كل سلم مع العلم ان عدد ال riser stand pipe 4
فهنا ارى ان كميه التدفق تكون عاليه جدا لذلك ارجو افادتى هل اعمل لكل دور ولكل غرفه او مكان كذلك لكل خرطوم حريق وانا اعرف ان هناك حد اقصى لاحتياجات الحريق لايتعدى 10000 لتر فى الدقيقه ارجو المساعه الضروريه جدا جدا.
انا فهمت المثال جدا واشكرك عليه لاكن ارجوك قل لى مبادى كيف يتم الحساب للابراج العاليه كخطوات نظريه فقط وانا سوف افهم كيف اطبقها على الحسابات ولسيادتك وافر الشكر


----------



## مهندس فلسطين1 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكنني احتاج للاتصل معك لحاجتي الشديده لبعض المعلومات بخصوص توزيع المرشات المائيه وكيفيه اختيار اقطار الانابيب التي تعطي تلك المرشات وغيرها من المعلومات ارجو ان تفيدني بهذا الموضوع ولك مني كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## AHMEDKHALED (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارسل لكم في المرفق تحليل لمثال الأخ ثامر في برنامج (elite) وبمساعدة برنامج (AUTOCAD MEP 2009) منتظرا الرد علما اني قد قمت بتحليل المثال ببرنامج (pipenet) وحصلت على نفس النتيجة تقريبا وارجو ملاحظة ان الضغط النهائي هو نفس الضغط الناتج في حسابات المثال لكن (flow) اقل كون الحسابات في البرنامج اعتمدت على اقل ضغط (7psi) وليس اقل (flow) 
25GPM كما في حسابات الأخ ثامر وانتظر اي ملاحظة حول النتائج​http://rapidshare.com/files/336724246/timer_example.pdf.html


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدددددا


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (18 يناير 2010)

الموضوع رائع جدا وشكور يامهندس تامر ونحن بانتضار المزيد


----------



## eng_taha_a (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور واتمنى ان اجد مشاريع للتعليم


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## ABNELNAZER (18 أبريل 2010)

*الي الاما دوما*

الله يبارك فيكم جميعاُ والي الامام دوما


----------



## sjhdlhk1980 (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكر على سعيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## السيد احمد (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## ناصر عبد الحفيظ (5 يونيو 2010)

*شاكرين*

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا-داعين الله ان يزيد من حسناتكم ويرفعكم يوم القيامة درجات


----------



## م النجار (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد محمود علام (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لك ياأخى وغفر الله لك ولوالدينا وياريت اذا كان عندك البرنامج


----------



## م شهاب (4 يوليو 2010)

ممكن حد يعلمني كيف فعل البرنامج علما اني نزلت الكراك وما زال البرنامج يعمل عند 10 مواسير فقط 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (14 أغسطس 2010)

Gamal Fekry قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خالد معوض (7 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ramadan jida (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه لمساعدة المهندسن للتطور دائما لما هو أفضل


----------



## م. رامي كامل (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي كل جهدك
والله يوفقك ..........


----------



## م/ احمد حسني كبير (21 مايو 2011)

*اقدم مساعدتي*



mohab soltan قال:


> سيدى المحترم
> اذا كان هناك برج 15 دور واريد ان اعمل له حسابات الحريق وخصوصا للمرشات التلقاثيه هل يتم عمل الحسابات لكل مكان داخل كل دور وعلى كل دور من ال 15 دور وايضا يوجد نظام خراطيم جانب كل سلم مع العلم ان عدد ال riser stand pipe 4
> فهنا ارى ان كميه التدفق تكون عاليه جدا لذلك ارجو افادتى هل اعمل لكل دور ولكل غرفه او مكان كذلك لكل خرطوم حريق وانا اعرف ان هناك حد اقصى لاحتياجات الحريق لايتعدى 10000 لتر فى الدقيقه ارجو المساعه الضروريه جدا جدا.
> انا فهمت المثال جدا واشكرك عليه لاكن ارجوك قل لى مبادى كيف يتم الحساب للابراج العاليه كخطوات نظريه فقط وانا سوف افهم كيف اطبقها على الحسابات ولسيادتك وافر الشكر


:28: في هذه الحاله تعتبر من الانظمة الاستثنائية المعروفه لدى الادارة العامة للاطفاء هنا في دولة الكويت للمباني من 11 دور متكرر الى 15 دور متكرر تكون تدفق المضخه الرئيسية 1000 لتر / د مع تركيب مضخه مساعده جوكي 100 لتر / د وتكون حجم الخزانات 7500 جالون يعني حوالي 30000 لتر وتوزع المرشات في جميع الادوار داخل الشقق والموزعات


----------



## خالدزوبل (14 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله على كل ماتبذله


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (7 ديسمبر 2011)

AHMEDKHALED قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارسل لكم في المرفق تحليل لمثال الأخ ثامر في برنامج (elite) وبمساعدة برنامج (AUTOCAD MEP 2009) منتظرا الرد علما اني قد قمت بتحليل المثال ببرنامج (pipenet) وحصلت على نفس النتيجة تقريبا وارجو ملاحظة ان الضغط النهائي هو نفس الضغط الناتج في حسابات المثال لكن (flow) اقل كون الحسابات في البرنامج اعتمدت على اقل ضغط (7psi) وليس اقل (flow)
> 25GPM كما في حسابات الأخ ثامر وانتظر اي ملاحظة حول النتائج​http://rapidshare.com/files/336724246/timer_example.pdf.html



ممكن يا بشمهندس أحمد تشرحلى ازاي يتستخدم autocad MEP مع برنامج Elite Fire
مع خالص تحياتي لك


----------



## moamar_1970 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

the prog is available , if required pls, contact me, thank you dear for your valuable contribution


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (19 ديسمبر 2011)

moamar_1970 قال:


> the prog is available , if required pls, contact me, thank you dear for your valuable contribution



انا عندي elite fire وعندي autocad MEP2011 لكن عندي مشكلة في كيفية الربط بين البرنامجين ،،، خصوصا عند تحديد أقطار المواسير


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد..1984 (22 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133394.html#ixzz24HVHyQ3e

​اللهم اغفر لك ولوالديك ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخروقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة..اللـهم آميـن


----------



## tahsseenz (31 ديسمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## taha khaled (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (2 يناير 2013)

mohab soltan قال:


> اشكرك يا استاذى العزيز لان من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا وانت استاذلى ارجو من سيادتكم توفير لشرح مدخلاتك فى برنامج ايلييت ومواصفات هذا المشروع بالتفصيل والرسومات اما pdf او اوتوكاد 2007 على الاكثر واين اجد باضبط هذا المثال المصنوع بايديك الكريمه وبدون هذا البرنامج ايلييت
> 
> ولسيادتك اذكى الاحترام
> مهندس مهاب سلطان


يا اخي العبودية لله فقط لا يجوز ان تقول هالكلام


----------



## بهاء فخرى (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil969 (5 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## عمران احمد (6 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع الله بكم


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## engineer_alinet (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 فبراير 2013)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> يا اخي العبودية لله فقط لا يجوز ان تقول هالكلام



المقصود بالعبودية هنا اي الخدمة والأفضل أن يقول من علمني حرفا صرت له خادما


----------



## elnasorabi (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_tohame (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (11 فبراير 2014)

ألفففف شككككررررر


----------



## aalyarai (14 مايو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## alaa ramadan (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## SAFWATA (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجى فتحى توفيق (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هو شرح ممتاز بس انا محتاجه برنامج الايليت الخاص بالحسابات للمضخات والضغوط ياريت اللي عنده لايبخل بالثواب


----------



## nursuekit (31 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
عندي بعض الملاحظات المتواضعة علي هذا العمل الرائع والمجهود الكبير
- اولاً بسأل عن عدد النقاط المدخلة في pipe Data فحسب ما هو موجود الترقيم من 10 الي 130 وعند التحول الي نافذة pipe Node Data ظهر الترقيم الي 190...
- ثانياً في نافذة calculation القسم calculation لماذا تم وضع الضغط الاقصي 20psi ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بكم
وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (14 يناير 2015)

أحسنت ... وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (14 يونيو 2017)

بارك الله فيك....مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (29 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

